# NOKIA N73 vs 5610 MUSIC EXPRESS vs SONY ERICSSON K810i



## yoursnayak (Jan 22, 2008)

Guys Get Me A Good Choice...which Among Of The Phones Shall I Pick.my Preference Is Good Camera And Good Music Performance


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 22, 2008)

Go for the k810i neday and then change the acoustic drivers using the tutorial given in the forum...

that should do it all right...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2008)

K810i


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 22, 2008)

K810
End of topic!
Lock this thread!


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 22, 2008)

K810i..........


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 22, 2008)

k810...


----------



## mickeytwist (Feb 29, 2008)

go the sony if  for no other reason than it just looks great in this video *www.timtechs.com/sony_ericsson_k810i_unlocked_prd22.html


----------



## dtox (Feb 29, 2008)

yup.. k810i.. top notch performer..


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 29, 2008)

My vote for N73 ME


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 29, 2008)

N73 Me.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 29, 2008)

N73 me


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 29, 2008)

K810


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 29, 2008)

I hav a query about the K810i...
is gud on the audio and music side?


----------



## krazzy (Feb 29, 2008)

N73 Me.


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 29, 2008)

+1 for N73ME...its Symbian OS....its superb camera....its nice stereo speaker set....its ARM9 processor and finally its down to earth market price!!   
IMO, N73ME is a killer set. 

*Off the Topic*
Btw, that Moto Rokr E6 and yet to be launched Xperia are modder's choice with nex-gen Mobile OS!! Arent these sets good..? ehh..


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 29, 2008)

+1.. n73me ...anyday ..


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 1, 2008)

How much memory does the W810i comes bundled with?


----------



## dtox (Mar 1, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> How much memory does the W810i comes bundled with?



comes wit 512mb card.. and 20mb shared memory.. but its pretty outdated.. has walkman 1.0, 2MP camera.. a good phone nevertheless.. as far as the sound quality is concerned, its excellent.. and it can also be modded extensively which makes its sound quality even better as well as camera through custom hacks/patches..



PCWORM said:


> I hav a query about the K810i...
> is gud on the audio and music side?



yup.. sound quality excellent as they use the same hardware as walkman based phones.. the only downside being tht it ships with only 128mb card (i think.. not sure) which is pretty low by today's standards..


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanx Dtox...yes the k810i comes with only 128mb memory(memorystick micro), which is a downside...do u knoe the price of a 256mb or 512mb card?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> *Off the Topic*
> Btw, that Moto Rokr E6 and yet to be launched Xperia are modder's choice with nex-gen Mobile OS!! Arent these sets good..? ehh..


 

yes. E6 is an excellent phone. but is only for modders. without modding, it's just a phone.

eg: xmms (installes using mpkg) gives 3x better audio quality than native real player.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Mar 1, 2008)

never get n73 its very slow
5620 is good for music and good looks too
k810i is the best from every aspects


----------



## girish.g (Mar 1, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> Thanx Dtox...yes the k810i comes with only 128mb memory(memorystick micro), which is a downside...do u knoe the price of a 256mb or 512mb card?


k810 comes with a 2gb card


----------



## dtox (Mar 1, 2008)

choicefreedom2000 said:


> never get n73 its very slow
> 5620 is good for music and good looks too
> k810i is the best from every aspects



no man.. n73 aint slow.. its all upto hw u maintain it.. i hav a friend with the same cell n its pretty good speed wise.. kachra nahi bharaa usne zyaada..


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 1, 2008)

I called the "Subhiksha mobile store" to enquire about the K810i and he told
me it retails for 10k with a 512mb card....
 I asked him some details about the phone and he told it has a 2mp cam...
 Even told him to enquire again but he repeats the same thing....


----------



## girish.g (Mar 1, 2008)

subhiksha people dont know anything. i asked them is u600 was available he said it's production has stopped. he might be talking about w810.
i am sure it comes with a 2gb card. when i went to buy my phone(k790i) it came with a 1gb card and the k810 came with a 2gb card


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 1, 2008)

girish.g said:


> subhiksha people dont know anything. i asked them is u600 was available he said it's production has stopped. he might be talking about w810.
> i am sure it comes with a 2gb card. when i went to buy my phone(k790i) it came with a 1gb card and the k810 came with a 2gb card


U hav a k790i???
 Well,,the inclusion of a memorystick is the only option which will decide my
 preference to get it,,,ill ask an another dealer about it...
 how much was the price of ur phone?


----------



## girish.g (Mar 1, 2008)

in October
k790i-11.2k
k810-14k


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 1, 2008)

girish.g said:


> in October
> k790i-11.2k
> k810-14k


.k....thnx..
 is video-streaming feature on ur cell useful?? coz ill b using it 4 internet 
 extensively....and how is the music player....thnx 4 the co-operation!


----------



## girish.g (Mar 1, 2008)

no idea about internet i dont use it.
but music player and 
sound output is good


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 1, 2008)

.K


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 2, 2008)

k810i costs more than 13k at the moment...Thatz 4 sure....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 2, 2008)

N73 ME anyday . .the camera is awesome !!!! music is superb (with the new music player in the latest firmware) !! interface is fast too with the latest firmware !!! etc. etc.. ..


----------



## dtox (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm... i wonder which one is better.. n73me or k810i.. they cost the same.. nevermind the 'this is old, that is new' crap..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 3, 2008)

k810i is better in terms of camera quality......


----------



## dtox (Mar 3, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> k810i is better in terms of camera quality......



wat bout sound?? i heard n73 was a real 'breakthrough' in terms of music


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 19, 2008)

How is the voice quality in k810i compared to N73?  ( Is the voice and music quality listenable in k810i?) Also , N73 has EDGE support, while 810i has only 3G( most operators have EDGE support, but not 3g suppport).  Is it worth going for N73 just for EDGE support , or is it worth buying the 810i and wait for 3G in India?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2008)

voice and music quaity comparable in both the handsets...loundspeaker is better in the case of th n73 but lacks clarity..the k810 has a softer loudspeaker but oozes performance...

If ou are into net surfing EDGE is a must....but the k810 has a superior camera with top of the line xenon flash...

i suggest go for the k790i which has EDGE and packs the same features as the K810..


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 19, 2008)

Best Camera + Good Music ===== K810i
Best Music + Good Camera ===== N73M
Choice is yours


----------



## krates (Jun 19, 2008)

N73 has edge,3g,symbian,stereo speakers,superb cam

and now speed also

no doubt N73 is better 

compromise a little for the xenon flash 

according to gsmarena N73 has got a better cam for daylight pics but night pics are not that good 

but k810i is stated high in cam quality because it performs good even in night

sound of K810I is just 60% of N73 and N73 sound can get a better clarity when you put it at 80%

i own a N73 my self

no doubt N73 is a better choice over K810I

and exclude 5610 from the list


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 19, 2008)

symbian and edge makes it better than K810i


----------



## krates (Jun 19, 2008)

^^ + big screen , powerful speakers 

and 1 more thing n-gage arena is going to be supported søn


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2008)

best music +best camera=k810

k810-3g+edge=k790

n73 has a louder speaker tho..

if nokia has N-gage arena SE has Playnow arena..much more extensive and powerful than the crap n-gage thingy..


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 19, 2008)

@krates
do u think the screen size is a ig deal than the dpi and pixels....they both got the same resolution....so bigger screen is not a big advantage.....my view


----------



## krates (Jun 19, 2008)

@dreamcatcher do i need to comment on k790i joystick

@mastermind big screen ensures great surfing experience , watching video is a pleasent experience

n73 screen can be rotated

and above all it is one of the  n-series star


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2008)

n73 does not have auto rotate for ur kind info...

whats wrong with the k790 joystick?? lol

and btw n73 uses the same kinda joystick, if not worse.
newaz..i stated my points..


----------



## girish.g (Jun 19, 2008)

krates said:


> @dreamcatcher do i need to comment on k790i joystick
> 
> @mastermind big screen ensures great surfing experience , watching video is a pleasent experience
> 
> ...


do i need to comment on n73 joystick.
big screen on n73 ensures visible pixels.
k790i is the cybershot star.


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

n73 joystick is fine

check some good mobile sites they all have complained bout k790i joystick

did i said it has auto rotate?

you can rotate it's screen by rotate me if you want i can show you screen shots

1 thing more let n-gage and play now arena go to hell 

beat symbian games

currently posting through mob so cant give much info comp will be alright in 2 days

1 thing is confirmed now dreamcatcher is amd64 same tone


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

symbian games??

EA has an exclusive contract with SE..check out SE's folio and then comment... java games have reached heights you can never dream of..


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> if nokia has N-gage arena SE has Playnow arena..much more extensive and powerful than the crap n-gage thingy..


Dude you are totally missing the point here.

This is a comparison between N73 and K810i and not between Nokia and SE.

The fact is that N73 will be able to play N-Gage games soon.........unless K810i can play Playnow Arena games........the N73 has a clear lead in the  gaming department


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

krates said:


> n73 joystick is fine
> 
> check some good mobile sites they all have complained bout k790i joystick


Even K790i joystick is fine.....


krates said:


> 1 thing is confirmed now dreamcatcher is amd64 same tone


Well, I just chatted with dreamcatcher and he isn't amd64.....

Vyasram, I think you should get K790i instead of K810i because it has got EDGE instead of 3G. Anyways, 3G will be very expensive if it is launched in India.

Also get HPM-70 earphones. Now you'll have the best combiantion of Camera and Sound. K790i has got Xenon flash compared to the ordinary LED flash of N73. You'll get much much better night shots. All this in less than 10K and you'll also get 2GB M2 free.....+ K790i got more internal memory 64MB compared to 42MB of N73....

K790i's interface is faster than N73's. The newer firmwares have improved the speed of N73 but still it lags behind K790i.

Get N73 only if you need Symbian. And anyways, N73's production is soon going to stop.


----------



## utsav (Jun 20, 2008)

@gagandeep n73 production isnt stopping. Its demand has increased in the last few months and therefore nokia wont stop it. Hav u used n73 with the latest fw? Use it and then comment. Ofcourse k790i is better than n73 when price is concerned. And n73 is better than k790i when usability is concerned


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

gagandeep

*Even K790i joystick is fine.....
*
maybe i am wrong about joystick part sorry
*
Vyasram, I think you should get K790i instead of K810i because it has got EDGE instead of 3G. *

why not get n73 with both 

*K790i got more internal memory 64MB compared to 42MB of N73....*

who saves in phone memory
and for messages and all change phone mem to mem card

*K790i's interface is faster than N73's. The newer firmwares have improved the speed of N73 but still it lags behind K790i.*

keep on installing crap, even a high end comp works slow when crap is installed 

*Get N73 only if you need Symbian. And anyways, N73's production is soon going to stop.*

n73 now is selling more than before it's production will stop only when n78 prices will decrease

@dream do you think java games are better then symbian games ?

and if so you must not have played games like 7-day ,quake,bia 3d

in java i only like fifa


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^u have splinter cell,bioshock in java too if you dinno.. 

you nfs pro street,fifa uro,wwe...and lots more into java...its been a time since java has taken over...

its not about nokia or SE..i am a huge fan of the java platform..i try coding and i dont see how java is anywhere less than the best OS es available..


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

just play quake or bia 3d  and tell me any java game that compete

in k810i you will only be able to play java game

and n73 both

whatever you say you yourself know that symbian games are better than java 

when you yourself owns just SE phones

how would you know the power of symbian games

give me a name of any java game and i will give you a better symbian game similar too that

and play wwe once again it is such a faltoo game


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 20, 2008)

+100 for N73 ME.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

i have had the 5700 and hated it...newaz..beyond the point...

@krates-you have any idea whta JAVA is capable of??

newaz-going beyond the point..someone start a topic in fight club for such stuff..

ontopic:if you want symbian go for the N73. Or you can go for the g700... costs 13k and is touchscreen UIQ


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't ever compare Java games with the symbian one....
Symbian games are superior any-time compared to Java one...
Bothe Symbian and Java are different platforms altogether, the quality of Symbian games is any day better. The graphics, game play, collision handling , length of the game is better.


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> voice and music quaity comparable in both the handsets...loundspeaker is better in the case of th n73 but lacks clarity..the k810 has a softer loudspeaker but oozes performance...



these words will convince anyone that  N73 sounds like bhopu (which is not true)

N73 stereo widening is just ausumn , k810i ki aawaj to sunayi hi nahi deti if you are sitting in a bus



dreamcatcher said:


> @krates-you have any idea whta JAVA is capable of??



i know what java is capable of, btw you don't know what symbian is capable of

java apps are all crap makes your mobile slow

symbian apps are cooler and more faster

dude everyone knows which one is better so please

and if you still don't believe get me a java call recorder


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

krates said:


> these words will convince anyone that  N73 sounds like bhopu (which is not true)
> 
> N73 stereo widening is just ausumn , k810i ki aawaj to sunayi hi nahi deti if you are sitting in a bus
> 
> ...



yea..thats why symbian has no motion sensing games...no touchscreen..very powerful...

cooler and faster??okk..

java makes your phone slow....gr88...

i dont want to waste my time commenting on noobs..


i apologize to the thread starter...

There are a few more phones which can interest you.you can consider the W890, the samsung i450 or the i550..both has great quality music and have the best features in connectivity...


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> yea..thats why symbian has no motion sensing games...no touchscreen..very powerful...



well i have a logitech wingpad featuring motion sensing but i never use motion sensing as i don't like to turn the gamepad round and right and for your kind information symbian supports motion sensing games like groove labryinth , moskill 2 3d

and 5th edition symbian supports touch screen



dreamcatcher said:


> cooler and faster??okk..


java apps may be fast but make mobile slower
SE are more concerned about java so they don't become that slow 

Symbian is cooler then java

by the way i am not going to fight anymore on java and symbian as everyone knows what is the truth 

as N73 has both so get N73


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

Browsing the web is also much better on the N73 with its S60 browser. Although not as fast as Opera mini , its much prettier. 

And in N73 you can use them both ^.^


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ so true

+ if you like opera 

use the symbian opera version (it is great) not opera mini


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

Opera Symbian is just awesome ( Speed + Pretty )


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

krates said:


> and 5th edition symbian supports touch screen


It will support in the future.....Are 5th edition phones out??......

Vyasram, If you need Symbian and all....There is no problem in getting N73me for 13K....It is good.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 20, 2008)

and thats what the symbian advantage comes in...,and symbian alows to add codecs also....eg. divx player...and thats a perfect replacement for smartmovie...and core player...plays every common audio video format...if u can pay..!!
ever n73 holder should have it..!!


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> It will support in the future.....Are 5th edition phones out??......



oh now don't catch those words

and now it is clear that dreamcatcher is amd 

as dreamcatcher said i have used 5700 and amd also said once that he has used 5700


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

what the hell...I use a W890.did amd use a W890 too??

I have used most phones out there in the market...does that mean that i resemble every  other guy out there??

and dont talk about touch screen please...I will give you SE's portfolio for 2009..

UIQ smartphone with QWERTY and 8.1 mp cam and touchscreen VGA 2.8

beat that..code name Hecaro..

when it comes to touchscreens LOL at nokia


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

Offtopic: ^^ I also got W890 now.....

Krates, yaar tu kyun dreamcatcher k peechey pada huya hai....


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

dude ^^^ i do not like touch screen only haha 

drop touchcreen 2-3 times touch screen gone and that nokia understands but for some people who prefer to have a touch screen they are making the tube 

touch screen is nothing good for me atleast

wait till i get my hands on nokia 2009 portifolio


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 20, 2008)

Back to the topic wud choose k810i over others.


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

krates said:


> drop touchcreen 2-3 times touch screen gone and that nokia understands but for some people who prefer to have a touch screen they are making the tube


Yes, touch screen of Chinese mobiles...........

Anyways, if Vyasram you need a touchscreen mobile with Symbian UIQ and can compromise on otehr features, then G700 is good. But it lacks AutoFocus in its 3.2mp camera. It has a whooping 160MB internal memory and UIQ is faster than Symbian S60...


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ it is not the case with china only 

my neighbor dropped his rockr e6 and it's touch screen got corrupted

so i don't like them only


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

^^if you want to fight..i found a thread in fight club...

yes the G700 is an excellent choice..the pics are excellent...i found a few smaples in the esato forum..

n78

*img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=n78vm8.jpg

g700

*img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g700nn4.jpg


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

yes ^^ give me thread url


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

Offtopic: // ^^ You n00b Krates...tu-ne hi wo thread create kiya tha  ....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86106&page=4


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

Why is this always ending up in Nokia vs SE

Guys concentrate on N73,K810i and other phones in the same price range.


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

Power UP said:


> Why is this always ending up in Nokia vs SE
> 
> Guys concentrate on N73,K810i and other phones in the same price range.


Well, G700 is also in the same price group and we're concentrating on the same price group phones only.


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Offtopic: // ^^ You n00b Krates...tu-ne hi wo thread create kiya tha  ....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86106&page=4



lol 

that thread is faltoo let us fight here ( means mobile monster section ) only saves time

( in btw i am not just suggesting only nokia phones to other as a fan boy i suggest SE lg,samsung phones too but i am not blind like others when i am seeing that a specific phone is great in comparison to the other i fight for that )

and in this fight N73 is better than K810I for me so i am suggesting that

in btw if you vyasraam you want to do some geeky stuff mod N73 to N73 ME it is very easy


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, G700 is also in the same price group and we're concentrating on the same price group phones only.



True G700 is in the same range but the argument crosses limits
ex:


dreamcatcher said:


> UIQ smartphone with QWERTY and 8.1 mp cam and touchscreen VGA 2.8
> 
> beat that..code name Hecaro..
> 
> when it comes to touchscreens LOL at nokia


See in the end its just hurling mud at Nokia , SE etc.

I am not saying this is a bad thing , but we have a dedicated "Fight club" for these sort of things


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

now days every thread is turning into a fight which i like the most


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

offtopic:i personally requested this to be taken to the fight club but i cant do snything alone...

G700>>>>>>>N73


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

Krates i am seeing a lot of threads with the same Nokia this and SE that.............initially it was fun..................after awhile it does get boring.


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

@ power which phone you own dude ?

@ dream 
dude G700 prices are higher then N73

g700 takes video at 320*240 in .mp4

dude show me a pic taken through G700 with a yellow object in it  ask any of your se freinds to that for you

G700 brightness is boosted in cam just like N73, in N73 it can be controlled through EV dunno about g700

increase N78 EV and then take a pic


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

you are nuts or you dont know anything about cams...

N78 has a better cam than ur N73...

newaz..no point teaching you...


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

dude i know that that is why i said BRIGHTNESS IS BOOSTED UP JUST LIKE N73 

if a object is yellow in color N73 takes a distorted pic and that is controlled in N78 and i am saying that the same thing i am seeing in G700 cam

currently i am going will be into this discussion tomorrow

btw that guy wanted to buy a phone he is not interested in fighting

so vyaas buy N73 or K810I upto you i have stated my points now it is upto you to decide


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

@ Krates

Have N73me , also recently bought N82 black . I like them both 

Also had various other phones for a short while.


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> you are nuts



you are peanut  not going to go in details of N78 and g700 as they both are priced higher then the budget so please


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

g700 is 13k

*img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g7002wq3.jpg

*img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g7003ux0.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g7004fh6.jpg

g700 pics


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2008)

and n73 is priced at 11k


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

G700 
Doesn't has Autofocus : It can't be perfectly used as a cam because of its fixed focus.
No EDGE : Unless 3G arrives it will use the slower GPRS.

The plus point is it has touch screen.

People looking for cam should check out N73 or K810, other than that its okay i guess.

But i would recommend the N73


----------



## krates (Jun 21, 2008)

Power UP said:


> @ Krates
> 
> Have N73me , also recently bought N82 black . I like them both



i will buy n82 soon it is really a great phone to own


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ K810i also doesn't have EDGE.........K790i has EDGE.....

Well, I think...The final decision will be made from K790i and N73.........G700 is just an another option.....


----------



## Power UP (Jun 21, 2008)

krates said:


> i will buy n82 soon it is really a great phone to own


Its the best phone i have bought and i am sure you will like it too


----------



## krates (Jun 21, 2008)

if you need a phone for the sake of having a multimedia phone go for se

+1 @gagan


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 21, 2008)

watever..I am going for the C905 at launch..no cellphone comes half as close.. 

btw..check out the g700 pics i have posted..autofocus does not determine the quality of a pic..

The w890 produces some great pics too..

ultimately it comes to the needs of the user..if you need symbain go for nokia else SE..


----------



## girish.g (Jun 21, 2008)

this thread is really offtopic.where does c905 come in this discussion


----------



## krates (Jun 21, 2008)

@dream what is the prices of c905

c905 is like a cc of n95 except the cam


----------



## Power UP (Jun 21, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> btw..check out the g700 pics i have posted..autofocus does not determine the quality of a pic..
> 
> The w890 produces some great pics too..
> 
> ultimately it comes to the needs of the user..if you need symbain go for nokia else SE..


Dude i am not saying cam without autofocus produce bad quality pics but more than often you will end up with pics with focus not on subject but somewhere else.

Because of this N73 & K810i cam is any day better.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 21, 2008)

^ Exactly... Without AF doesn't mean quality is bad, but the camera dose not focus on subject.

Try shooting a Macro without an Auto-Focus Lens & then you will know the difference.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 21, 2008)

[Offtopic] Dude dreamcatcher, it'd be better if you stop pretending to be someone else. I think it's pretty obvious to all of us that you and AMD are one and the same person, we have enough clues to come to this conclusion. There was no need in pretending to be someone else. Your id was miserabled for apparently no reason. So even if you created another id and stated straight away you were AMD, nobody would've mind, including the mods. You need not put up a show of being someone else. eggman was creating a riot after he got miserabled and he didn't in the slightest feel the need to hide his true identity. And none of the mods took any action against. It's pretty logical to use another temporary id to post on the forum if your primary id is miserabled, that is if it was miserabled for no logical reason. 

So come out of the covers already. The game's up. We all know the truth. We aren't dimwitted to fall for your act. You'd only look more stupid if you continue your (rather unconvincing) act. Please don't insult our intelligence any further. 

(Issued in Public Interest.) [Offtopic]


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 21, 2008)

lol.. 

that was quite obvious...was just playing with the few who had not realized it yet...and was not afraid of the mods or anything..i saw what eggman did and also the result...nothing..

its stupid to waste time over a lost cause, more so that Raabo himself has banned me...m wise enough to understand the the monoply the mods and the admins try to dictate in this forum..


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for your advice guys, I went for the Sony k810i as I also intend to use it as a mainstream camera ( possibly in dim-lighted environments). Except for the painful-buttons and lack of EDGE, I'm happy with my mobile.


----------

